#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  If I Infected by Ransomware What should I do?

## COD

Hello there,

My system is infected by Ransomware virus. I have tried lots of ways to recover my data but it's not working at all. Can you guys give some solution to recover my system from ransomware without paying any amount to the ransomware hackers? Please help me guys, Thanks in advance.

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello there,
> 
> My system is infected by Ransomware virus. I have tried lots of ways to recover my data but it's not working at all. Can you guys give some solution to recover my system from ransomware without paying any amount to the ransomware hackers? Please help me guys, Thanks in advance.


Hello Wanot,

Yesterday I created a post about Ransomware, have a look at it, It will help you to learn about ransomware and assist you to solve your problem: https://bit.ly/2PRAVZA

----------

